# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  painting linea cladding

## ritalin

hi guys  
I'm looking at painting some hardie linea gladding.
I have been told by one painter to you use a 3 in 1 primer.
I have was told its pre primed, but a painter was saying it gives better seal to your top coat.
I already have 3 in 1 oil base undercoat 10lt , and Wattyl Solagard 20 lt
I don't  know if I should use the oil base 3 in 1 primer or get some water base 3 in 1? :Smilie:

----------


## NZC

It does come pre primed. But for the sake of it I'd put another undercoat on it. Water based should be fine.

----------


## ritalin

> It does come pre primed. But for the sake of it I'd put another undercoat on it. Water based should be fine.

  thank you so much, for that

----------


## ritalin

> It does come pre primed. But for the sake of it I'd put another undercoat on it. Water based should be fine.

  As I had oil for before getting the linea weatherboards  to the fibro that had been on the house before.
as the fibro had wooden jointing strips, after I painted by painter that hit all the windows with grinder and use water base 3 in 1  and the windows were 50 years old and good nick for there age. but after that the windows rotted out in 6 year.
the last job I did after replacing windows last 10 year with top coat pematex brand water base gloss. 
as water base 3 in 1 is so much easier to use. 
thank you so much, for that

----------


## Skinah

> .
> I have was told its pre primed, but a painter was saying it gives better seal to your top coat.

  Do not rely on the "pre primed" coat. That is only designed to help the un finished house last 2-3 months before it is painted. If you want the paint to last a long time without needing to be repainted then you need to use 3 in 1 on top. Resene have a PDF guide online about how to paint the stuff and get a 20 year warranty with their paint that goes into it in heaps of detail. 
I used Taubmans 3 in 1 and then 2+ coats of Taubmans Endure low sheen all brushed on. The first coat of undercoat is the worst as the linear boards just suck the paint in and the brush drags big time. The next coats the brush just glides and is far easier. If you don't have windows installed with a new build it would be worth spraying the house with the first undercoat to get around using a brush. If needing to undercoat windows then spray the whole lot as you will save time. Razer blade will remove paint off glass once dry.

----------


## ritalin

I used3 in 1 water undercoat. the east side and front , that face north
I gave 2 coats of undercoat and west side I gave 1 coat of undercoat and 2 coat of Haymes  Solashield 
so the sizes I gave 2 coats of undercoat looks so much better. 
I used 6lt of undercoat and 10 lt of top coat on 88qm home
so im going to give the west side another coat so it looks as good as rest 
thanks for help NZC  thanks shinah

----------


## JB1

Interesting that there would be a difference between one and two coats of 3 in 1 when you have 2 layers of top coat. 
3 layers of top coat is a good idea on the west side as it will cops the most sun. 
I'm suprised you used so little paint.   
===========================

----------


## Marc

Best result for outdoor paint is oil based undercoat with a bit of Penetrol in it, followed by water based top coat. In my limited experience with extreme outdoor situation on a jetty, ramp and pontoon, water based undercoat is no good.

----------


## phild01

> In my limited experience with extreme outdoor situation on a jetty, ramp and pontoon, water based undercoat is no good.

  Water based undercoat is excellent with correct application.  Oil based can eventually peel, bubble or flake, but it all depends on what the substrate is.  I wouldn't use water based on a river pier or any timber in contact with the ground.

----------


## Marc

True, although the timber I painted is not in contact with soil or water but steel and just hovering over water ... actually was underwater a couple of times for a day or two.  
I agree that what timber you are painting is what makes all the difference. I painted water based over treated pine and the treatment may have been too fresh and the whole lot peeled off badly. The oil based undercoat with a bit of Penetrol was the saviour. Water based top coat is the best but is not really self priming as advertised unless in ideal conditions.

----------

